# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  تولید پرتو کششی برگشت‌پذیر با همکاری دانشمند ایرانی

## khatereh 2

فیزیکدانان لیزر دانشگاه ملی استرالیا با همکاری «نادر انقطاع»، پروفسور ایرانی دانشگاه پرینستون، پرتو کششی تولید کرده‌اند که با استفاده از یک پرتو لیزری حفره‌دار اجسام را دفع و جذب می‌کند.
این پرتو لیزر در قست لبه‌هایش شفاف و در مرکز تاریک است و نخستین پرتو کششی نوری راه دور است که ذرات با قطر یک پنجم میلی‌متر را از فاصله 20 سانتی‌متر حرکت داد و این میزان 100 برابر بیش از آزمایشات پیشین است.
روش جدید فقط به یک پرتو لیزری منفرد نیاز دارد و می‌توان به طور مثال از آن در کنترل‌کردن آلودگی جوی یا برای بازیابی ذرات ریز، ظریف یا خطرناک جهت نمونه‌گیری استفاده کرد. چون لیزرها کیفیت پرتوشان را برای مسافت‌های طولانی بازیابی می‌کنند، می‌توانند برای مسافت در مقیاس متر نیز عمل کنند.
برخلاف روشهای پیشین که از فوتون برای انتقال حرکت استفاده می‌کنند، پرتو کششی دانشگاه ملی استرالیا به انرژی لیزر برای حرارت‌دادن ذرات و هوای اطرافشان متکی است. تیم علمی این اثر را روی ذرات شیشه‌ای حفره‌دار که با طلا پوشیده شده بودند، آزمایش کرد.
در این جا، ذرات در مرکز تاریک پرتو به دام می‌افتند، سپس انرژی لیزر به آن‌ها ضربه می‌زند و این ذرات را در طول سطحش حرکت می‌دهد. در آنجا ذرات جذب می‌شوند و نقاط داغی را روی سطح ایجاد می‌کنند. این ذرات هنگامی با نقاط داغ برخورد می‌کنند، حرارت می‌بینند و از سطح پرتاب می‌شوند، چنین موضوعی موجب بازگشت ذره در جهت مخالف می‌شود.
برای حرکت‌دادن ذره، تیم علمی مکان نقطه داغ را با کنترل‌کردن دقیق قطبیدگی پرتو لیزر حرکت داد. شیوه جدید آن‌ها وضعیت‌های نامعمول قطبیدگی را در پرتو لیزر دوناتی‌شکل ایجاد می‌کند و دانشمندان می‌توانند از یک قطبیدگی به قطبیدگی دیگر حرکت کنند و سپس ذره را در جهت مطلوب متوقف یا این که حرکت آن را معکوس کنند.
پرفسور نادر انقطاع هم اکنون استاد دانشگاه پنسیلوانیا در فیلادلفیاست و با دانشکده‌های مهندسی برق و سیستم‌ها، مهندسی پزشکی، فیزیک و نجوم همکاری دارد. وی از پیشتازان رشته نانوفناوری در جهان محسوب می‌شود و تحقیقاتش در زمینه متامواد و نقش نور در نانو تکنولوژی، بر رشته‌های متعددی از نجوم و علوم کامپیوتر گرفته تا پزشکی و فنون ارتباطات تأثیر گذاشته است.

----------

